# Andy Rooney no friend of hunters



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was a post on here about Andy Rooney that a lot of us agreed with.I always kind of liked the old guy....I changed my mind after reading his column today.These are the last 4 paragrahs....

"The vice-president gets off to a bad start with a lot of people like me who don't understand why anyone thinks killing little birds with a shotgun is a way to have a good time.The birds, in many cases,are kept caged until the hunters arrive and then they're released where hunters can hit them with buckshot."Hunting" doesn't seem like the kind of word.

The kind of shooting shooting Dick Chenney was doing is a rich man's game.Unless the hunter has a rich friend with a big ranch,it's usually done at clubs that raise birds to be shot at.Except for the manner in which the birds are dispatched,such a place isn't much different than a chicken farm.

If their idea of fun is killing birds,these so-called hunters could do it without ever letting the birds out of their cages.Letting them fly a little gives both the birds and the hunters the illusion that they have a chance of going free.They don't of course, and the way these birds are raised,they probably wouldn't know what to do if they were free.

My opinion of our vice president is lower,not because he shot Mr. Wittington but because of his idea of fun."


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the old boy has lost his mind. Thanks for keeping us abreast of the anti types out there.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't think Rooney is running down hunting, I think he is demonstrating distain for commercial hunting. The caged hunt type of deal that most of us don't like either. Hey when you look at the ads for some of these Texas "hunts" I'd sooner melt my guns with a torch than participate.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

it's official he has lost his marbles


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Im not a huge fan of caged hunting either, but Im not totally against it. I dont find it very sporting for an able bodied hunter to hunt in such a way. Im a pudgy out of shape city guy, and I still beat the bush for my game. But in the case of the elderly and/or handicapped, a commercial hunt has its benefits.

In fact, in regards to Andy Rooney's opinion on Cheney participating in such a hunt, I'd have to agree. However, I cut Mr. Cheney a little slack simply because he's a man with a tough job, and time away (truly away) just doesnt come like it does to me.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, Andy's comment were right of humane's societies articles. You bet they get on canned hunts which they are not in favour of or hunting as far as that goes. Go ahead lead the charge against the so called caged hunts, they also go to say that all the birds they are shooting are shot out of cages also. They make comments toward a hunt they had on a private shooting preserve claiming the birds were tossed out in front of them. I know you would rather melt your guns which is fine by me. If you lived on the east coast or west you would realize there is no where to hunt. They have no choice as to go to a game farm or come out here. Let them take away CRP and farming get bigger,and people in Fargo will be going to many more of these places. Think sometimes Dick about sportman before always aligning yourself with your left wing buddies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o what's with the chip on your shoulder about Fargo people? They pay the taxes that supports ag welfare. How about the people from little towns? Agriculture in North Dakota wouldn't survive one growing season without government programs and the people from small, medium, and large towns all pay taxes. More money is spent on you guys than the military. Society is everyone working together for mutual benefit. If I ate Canadian wheat and beef, and Mexican fruit and vegetables I could save enough on taxes and groceries to pay to hunt. Not that I would.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Plainsman, please get a life, no where did I attack or have I ever attacked the people of Fargo. I happen to have many good freinds and family in Fargo. Please show a little intellegence when you make comments in the future. Thank You


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Let them take away CRP and farming get bigger,and people in Fargo will be going to many more of these places.


To me the Fargo comment sort of reminded me of old Cootkiller who hated what he called "SLBCK" or something like that. I guess it was silly little big city kids. I don't remember exactly. I would guess if CRP goes away and farms get bigger it will affect everyone. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When I read Ken's posted column from A. R., it seemed to be aimed at the privilaged folks that avail themselves of canned hunts. Possibly also those who provide the service. :wink: It seems Teddy has a few quotes on the same subject too. The NDCTWS has papers on both commercialization and the North American Model of Wildlife Management that seem to agree with Rooney's column. I don't believe that's "left wing :eyeroll: ", just the application of science and it's relationship to sport hunting.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, Some people are not as fortunate as you and I and only have to walk out our door to hunt. One only has to go to Mpls. if they want to hunt they have many miles to go. If they want to tune up puppy or just get outside they go to game farms. These are not the privalaged but the common man. Yes there are high end clubs down there for the privlaged. Again unlike some I have nothing against rich people. I guess you could burn your guns if you wanted if you lived there. Or maybe hunt out here for a couple weekends and go home and stare at things. Andy Rooney's comments were not aimed at the privaleged but at Cheney. If you don't believe me I'll send you some from the humane society. Which attacks Cheney for going to a shooting preserve in PA. Pretty interesting they attack because the birds are raised in pens and released. Maybe you don't agree with this kind of thing but there is no wild bird hunting out east. Oh ya Dick its leftist slant they attack all the republicans attending this. I guess dems don't go to game farms :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick,yes he is villifying canned hunts and shooting preserves.But the first sentence tells me it includes all hunting of gamebirds anywhere.....

"The vice-president gets off to a bad start with a lot of people like me who don't understand why anyone thinks killing little birds with a shotgun is a way to have a good time."

That sentence says there is more here than shootin caged birds.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That stuck in my craw to Ken. It tainted the whole she-bang.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rooney thinks its easy he just don't know what a handicap cattail fuzz is

:wink:

Unfortunately his description of some hunting preserves is not too far off, pen raised quail can be ( not all) pretty pitiful. I watched my dog flash point, then look at me and turn sideways and life his leg at one, kind of summed up how I felt about it also.

My other dog at the time ( mother of my present dogs) kept catching and eating them, she held a rock solid point on wild ones. I have no idea how they knew the diference but they did after the first couple encounters my male dog started walking next to me and looking nervous he was usaully full of major hell. I think he must of thought he was going to get in trouble for messing with pets.

Poor folks here don't know what real hunting is, they were all pumped up with this trip. It was funny in a sick sort of way.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, You got some pretty smart dogs do they do the same with pen raised pheasants and chuckar?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Actaully they were the parents of the dogs I have now. I don't know what they would do with them, my current dogs have never been exposed to tame pheasants and chukars, or quail for that matter. I doubt, but don't really know if planted pheasants act like planted quail.

Planted quail will just walk up to you and stand there looking at you. Makes it really hard to shoot one, for me anyway. Somehow I doubt even a planted pheasant is that dumb, are they?

As you correctly stated above theyare the only option for many folks in the east. I wouldn't hesitate to use some for dog training, but my experience is pigeons are the best training bird. If i lived where you do I would like to raise pheasants for dog training dosen't make any sense down here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't recall seeing that the quail Chenney shot were pen-raised.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was just speaking in generic terms about hunting preserves in the east and southeast not Cheney in particular, Texas has a real good wild quail pop most years.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

KEN W said:


> I don't recall seeing that the quail Chenney shot were pen-raised.


Did Chenney shoot any quail that day? :lol:


----------

